# Another shrimp thread



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all, long time member few time poster here.. I mostly just browse.

I've got a 155g setup with a fluval fx-5 filter and plan to keep red cherry shrimp. What can I do to prevent them from getting sucked into my filter? If I put netting over it, won't it clog and starve my filter?

My current stock i believe is shrimp-safe, correct?

24 ghost catfish (the smaller breed)
10 or so cory catfish
6 cardinal tetras
3 fruit painted tetras
1 very big 15" pleco
1 oto 

I'm sorry I'm sure these are very redundent questions. 

I've got about 75# of texas holey rock in my tank that is just itching for a shrimp invasion. I also plan on getting it decently planted before the rcs.

I planned on buying swordtails but I've heard there a shrimp no-no. 
Is there any other (I prefer oddball stuff) fish I can get? Danios.. etc

Is there any fish/shrimp capatability charts?


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

One big problem your going to have is babies. If a fishes mouth is large enough to fit a shrimp in it they will eat it. As far as filter issues I'd suggest putting a pantyhose over the intake to prevent the babies (if any survivors) from being sucked in.

The link below is a general chart for RCS compatability:

Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok thanks. I'm not concerned about the babies getting eaten. If you seen my tank.. its like a jungle. Its a 155 with probobly 75g of water and the rest decor. Plenty of crevises etc.

Thanks for the chart, found that in "first. Shrimp tank" thread as well. Camr in very handy along with the other info that was postedabout crossbreeding. 

I wish there was a sticcky about RCS / Fish compatability. I realize its only a select few fish but ide like to know my options. I guess ill have to do more research on my own, its just very tough to find a good answer.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll start by saying you should get a few more Otos.

As for compatibility with the RCS, Cories are good options. Any other smaller species like Neons would be ok to an extent. If the babes don't get picked off, then they will be ok.

For your existing stocking, only the glass cats would be of concern.


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

James0816 said:


> I'll start by saying you should get a few more Otos.
> 
> As for compatibility with the RCS, Cories are good options. Any other smaller species like Neons would be ok to an extent. If the babes don't get picked off, then they will be ok.
> 
> For your existing stocking, only the glass cats would be of concern.


Ya know.. I started with 6 otos.. they just dissapear. I even restocked them once. I'm not sure where they go. Never find them in my filter, wavemaker, or floating. I always end up with just the same single oto (he has an identifiable "lucky fin" for all you finding nemo fans)

Are you afraid the glass cats will bully large shrimp, or just eat the babies? I've never seen them do anything aggressive torward shrimp (I had some ghost shrimp a while back that I got rid of) they were all full grown, though.


----------

